

BrowserSync – Time-saving synchronized browser testing - uptown
http://www.browsersync.io/

======
joshstrange
Can you post a video of this in action? I think I understand what it does but
a youtube video of you showing it off would be appreciated.

~~~
drinchev
Yeah I think it will be better. I was looking for a demo too.

